# Gaye Harwood killed.



## siennamiller (4 April 2019)

Found out today that Gaye Harwood who ran Coombelands in Pulborough was killed in a car accident on Monday. She had a little girl, so sad.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (4 April 2019)

Yes I saw on FB yesterday absolutely tragic and devastating for her family. A huge loss for the horse community too.


----------



## MissTyc (5 April 2019)

Terrible news   Such a sad loss for her family and for the whole local community. This is the third big name of the local equestrian community killed in a car crash in 2 years.


----------



## siennamiller (5 April 2019)

So tragic.


----------

